# [SOLVED] Ntuser.dat missing



## Beethovan (Feb 28, 2006)

Have read various posts from past years ref.missing or deleted Ntuser.dat file. Am using Windows XP - SP2. I inadverently deleted Ntuser.dat from 2nd user who can no longer set home page in browser, passwords are not kept, browsing history and cookies are not saved. Tried info on Microsoft site ref. to copying file from one user to next -didn't work. Tried Safe-mode -- no date available to restore in either Norton GoBack or Restore. Tried moving file from one person to the other -- message can't copy or move since file is being used by another person or program. Are there any programs out there to restore this important file which I assume keeps all the data such as home page in Internet Explorer, passwords, browser history, and cookies?


----------



## atavist (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Ntuser.dat missing*

ntuser.dat is probably Read Only

log in as the user with this problem.

start > run > type "cmd" without quotes and hit enter.

that should bring up:
c:\documents and settings\_username_

where _username_ is the username of the currently logged on user.

type in:

```
attrib ntuser.dat
```
and hit enter.

post the results.


----------



## gameguru (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Ntuser.dat missing*

You have to log into that PC as administrator as the NTUSER.dat file is associated with that user account.
You may be able to copy over the NT user file, but that is the user profile so you may have problems.
Is this on a domain account or workgroup?

:smile:


----------



## Beethovan (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Ntuser.dat missing*

Tried your suggestion. After pressed enter came up with ntuser.dat after persons name. Went to Internet -- tried saving home page in Internet Options -- in fact tried several times but always went back to msn.com as home page. Even tried from the property window when rt clicked Internet Explorer on desktop -- failed to keep new home page -- no browsing history. Any other suggestion? Thanks


----------



## Beethovan (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Ntuser.dat missing*

This is a domain account. Both of us are listed as Administrator. Tried to copy file but kept getting screen stating 'file in use by another person or program' --can't copy or move. For some reason there is a file ntuser (no .dat ) which is associated with Nero Media Player in both accounts under Documents & Settings. Doubt if that is the problem since one account works well while the other doesn't


----------



## atavist (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Ntuser.dat missing*

hey,

what i posted was to give me information. not a solution.

read my post again, and post the results.

or don't.


----------



## Beethovan (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Ntuser.dat missing*

After entered what you suggested -- 'C:\Documents and Settings\Dale\ntuser.dat' appeared on the screen. Hope this is the info you need. File is not listed as read only file nor hidden file.


----------



## atavist (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Ntuser.dat missing*

bummer.

is creating a new profile and migrating data a possibility?

that would probably be the easiest, fastest route.


----------



## gregc4 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Ntuser.dat missing*



atavist said:


> bummer.
> 
> is creating a new profile and migrating data a possibility?
> 
> that would probably be the easiest, fastest route.



I agree, you should just delete the profile after saving files etc and recreate.


----------



## Beethovan (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Ntuser.dat missing*

Created new profile -- saved all folders and files with exception of ntuser.dat -- able to access new profile, save home page, passwords etc. Real bummer as you said. Thanks for the help!


----------

